# Ivf pregnancy from screened egg!!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7851069.stm

Very interesting this is !!

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it is

a clinic is oxford and starting a trial using CGH and i have been in touch with them for months trying to get information and today i recieved some.....to enter the trial the CGH is £2000 and a cycle of IVF £4500!!!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow Kara there's a difference in price. What clinic is it?  It sounds really good for us all in the future-or should i say not us because we'll all be pregnant but good for anyone else  Will you consider it kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i won't need to consider it PMA PMA lol

maybe if i keep failing lol.......trials should have some perks so will be finding out if there is any. you would even need to pay for a consultation


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Let us know then its always worth considering other places especially if good deal!


----------

